
Seed EdTech Investors List - IvanSologub
The list of the most active edtech seed segment investors: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;samlx7u
======
mtmail
Un-shortened URL
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1I4peNHCG23vDYDKdSPbY...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1I4peNHCG23vDYDKdSPbY7gPOrcxayEkLL6X0FTPXczs/edit)

